# First time betta owner!!



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi guys!! 💖 So I recently purchased this female betta from petco and her face was all white.. But this morning when I seen her face it’s no longer white. Is this normal??? She’s eating but she doesn’t really swim around and explore like my male betta on the other side so I’m kinda worried! PLEASE HELP. 😞😞😞


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Have you gotten your water tested for ammonia?


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

No I didn’t get the water tested


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Have you gotten your water tested for ammonia?


I actually used drinking water and this.. I also got a male betta too that I purchased the same day I got the female and he’s fine. 😭😭😭


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I actually used drinking water and this..
> 
> View attachment 1024006





Kellyluuv said:


> I actually used drinking water and this..
> 
> View attachment 1024006


How has your betta been acting? What size tank is it in? How long have you had it? It could be just color changes so I would monitor it. If you are new and you got the fish from petco, you probably dont know about the nitrogen cycle. (im just assuming from past experience from petco) If you dont know what it is, when fish create waste, it dissolves into a toxic ammonia which is dangerous to fish and can cause burns. After time nitrifying bacteria will build up to turn the ammonia into equally toxic nitrite. After time new bacteria will establish to turn nitrite into safe nitrate. Nitrate is safe in low levels but water changes will lower the amount. Your tank should have a heater and filter. The purifier is a good start, but recommend a product called SeaChem Prime. If your tank has nitrite and or ammonia seachem prime will detoxify the water until the biofilter is completely done. Seachem prime also replaces that water conditioner and it gets rid of chlorine and chloramine. A even faster way to set up a biofilter is with a bottled bacteria product. I personally use and recommend API Quick start. Its a great product I use. If you answer the questions above i can help you further. Below is a koi betta with a color change around gils which may be what is happening. BTW most big box pet stores like pet smart will test water for free by taking in a sample.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> How has your betta been acting? What size tank is it in? How long have you had it? It could be just color changes so I would monitor it. If you are new and you got the fish from petco, you probably dont know about the nitrogen cycle. (im just assuming from past experience from petco) If you dont know what it is, when fish create waste, it dissolves into a toxic ammonia which is dangerous to fish and can cause burns. After time nitrifying bacteria will build up to turn the ammonia into equally toxic nitrite. After time new bacteria will establish to turn nitrite into safe nitrate. Nitrate is safe in low levels but water changes will lower the amount. Your tank should have a heater and filter. The purifier is a good start, but recommend a product called SeaChem Prime. If your tank has nitrite and or ammonia seachem prime will detoxify the water until the biofilter is completely done. Seachem prime also replaces that water conditioner and it gets rid of chlorine and chloramine. A even faster way to set up a biofilter is with a bottled bacteria product. I personally use and recommend API Quick start. Its a great product I use. If you answer the questions above i can help you further. Below is a koi betta with a color change around gils which may be what is happening.
> View attachment 1024008





Kellyluuv said:


> I actually used drinking water and this.. I also got a male betta too that I purchased the same day I got the female and he’s fine. 😭😭😭
> 
> View attachment 1024007


Oh and please, if your fish are together, split them up asap


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Oh and please, if your fish are together, split them up asap


I have a 1 GALLON tank! I also have a heater, filter, and live plants. I’ve been monitor her since this morning and shes been doing what she always be doing staying in one place just like what you’ve seen in the picture I posted.. She moves around sometimes but shes not as active and doesn’t explore like my male betta!! She eats a lot and feeding time is when I see her the most active. I feed them twice a day. There in the same tank I had them together last night but when I seen her face like that this morning I got scared and put a glass in the middle to split them..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

We ask that anyone posting in this section fill out the linked form. It gives us the information we most need. Without it all anyone can do is guess. Even if you've given some of the information please fill out the form in full so we have a quick reference instead of having to search through text to find. Thank you.









*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I have a 1 GALLON tank! I also have a heater, filter, and live plants. I’ve been monitor her since this morning and shes been doing what she always be doing staying in one place just like what you’ve seen in the picture I posted.. She moves around sometimes but shes not as active and doesn’t explore like my male betta!! She eats a lot and feeding time is when I see her the most active. I feed them twice a day. There in the same tank I had them together last night but when I seen her face like that this morning I got scared and put a glass in the middle to split them..


Its a good start, but male betta's are very aggressive in cases (mainly to other betta's) But 1 gallon is too small!! If you are willing to spend atleast 30$ pet smart has a great 3.5 gallon tank with filter and light that is perfect for 1 betta. One tank is $15 dollars. Put in your plants to those tanks. Look into seachem prime, and please get bottled bacteria to jump start the nitrogen cycle. The lethargy is caused by two things. A, being near the male can cause stress, and B nitrite and ammonia poisoning could be possible. LIVE PLANTS ARE GREAT. Well done on getting live plants. They keep water fresh so well done. Everyone starts somewhere and it happens to alot of people. When i started keeping fish I had a similar problem. Keeping fish is a great hobby and with some practice you will get good at it. Getting a new tank, water conditioner and other products like API quick start , and seachem stress coat are also great as they keep your fish from being stressed.
Your first priorities in my opinion are getting the new tanks for more room. Top Fin® Enchant Aquarium - 3.5 Gallon | fish Starter Kits | PetSmart I included some pictures of my fish tank and fish so you can see the size. You dont have to go with this tank but a tank bigger than 1 gallon is great and your fished exploring their tanks and being happier will make it all worth it.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

I would check someone's opinion but that could also be a conflict injury between the fish. And how long have you had them?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

I don’t really want to speculate about what the colour issue might be without water parameters but...
Males and females cannot be housed together. Even during the breeding process they are not together all the time. So if you are able to get a second tank you should do so ASAP. If you can’t you may need to consider re-homing or taking one fish back.
If you are doing a fish in cycle, the only product you need is prime. You do not need any live bacteria or quick start as the fish provides the ammonia for you. Some people keep betta in one gallon tanks, they are not ideal but if it’s all you can do at the moment than just know you will need to change 50% of the water I would say every second day. 
I wasin petsmart the other day and a women was buying 10 feeder goldfish for her 15gallon tank....the worker told her that would be just fine. Good for you for seeking knowledge outside of the pet store! 
if you can get a test kit I would recommend doing so, if you can’t the pet store will test it for you. Just ask them for the actual numbers


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Also, does drinking water mean bottled or filtered?


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

If you fill out the form it would be helpful please. 



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> We ask that anyone posting in this section fill out the linked form. It gives us the information we most need. Without it all anyone can do is guess. Even if you've given some of the information please fill out the form in full so we have a quick reference instead of having to search through text to find. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I would check someone's opinion but that could also be a conflict injury between the fish. And how long have you had them?


I had them for almost a week now I believe... There in the same tank but I have a glass separating them!


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> I don’t really want to speculate about what the colour issue might be without water parameters but...
> Males and females cannot be housed together. Even during the breeding process they are not together all the time. So if you are able to get a second tank you should do so ASAP. If you can’t you may need to consider re-homing or taking one fish back.
> If you are doing a fish in cycle, the only product you need is prime. You do not need any live bacteria or quick start as the fish provides the ammonia for you. Some people keep betta in one gallon tanks, they are not ideal but if it’s all you can do at the moment than just know you will need to change 50% of the water I would say every second day.
> I wasin petsmart the other day and a women was buying 10 feeder goldfish for her 15gallon tank....the worker told her that would be just fine. Good for you for seeking knowledge outside of the pet store!
> if you can get a test kit I would recommend doing so, if you can’t the pet store will test it for you. Just ask them for the actual numbers


There in the same thank but have a glass separating them! That day when buying them I was gonna get something bigger than a 1 GALLON tank but I didn't.. 🤦🏽‍♀️ I should have went w/ my first instinct. 😞 Do you think I should change the water today? How many times should I change there water in a month? I used drinking water that was in a gallon!!


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Its a good start, but male betta's are very aggressive in cases (mainly to other betta's) But 1 gallon is too small!! If you are willing to spend atleast 30$ pet smart has a great 3.5 gallon tank with filter and light that is perfect for 1 betta. One tank is $15 dollars. Put in your plants to those tanks. Look into seachem prime, and please get bottled bacteria to jump start the nitrogen cycle. The lethargy is caused by two things. A, being near the male can cause stress, and B nitrite and ammonia poisoning could be possible. LIVE PLANTS ARE GREAT. Well done on getting live plants. They keep water fresh so well done. Everyone starts somewhere and it happens to alot of people. When i started keeping fish I had a similar problem. Keeping fish is a great hobby and with some practice you will get good at it. Getting a new tank, water conditioner and other products like API quick start , and seachem stress coat are also great as they keep your fish from being stressed.
> Your first priorities in my opinion are getting the new tanks for more room. Top Fin® Enchant Aquarium - 3.5 Gallon | fish Starter Kits | PetSmart I included some pictures of my fish tank and fish so you can see the size. You dont have to go with this tank but a tank bigger than 1 gallon is great and your fished exploring their tanks and being happier will make it all worth it.
> View attachment 1024011
> View attachment 1024012
> ...


Crazy thing is I was gonna buy a bigger tank but ended up buying the 1 GALLON tank.. 😣 The first couple days I had them they were separated w/ a glass! Than on thanks giving day when my filter and etc got delivered I plugged everything up and let it run for about an hour before removing the glass so they could be together!! I only did that because the day I got the both of them and put them in tank w/ a glass separating them right away he started making a nest.. But as in RN I separated them because idk what’s wrong w/ her face. 😔😔


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Also, does drinking water mean bottled or filtered?





Melogrunty said:


> If you fill out the form it would be helpful please.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> View attachment 1024028
> 
> View attachment 1024029


It’s hard to say what the marks are from. To me the options could be a few things but I’m also no expert. 
it could be an injury from fighting, does it look like an open wound? 
it could be ammonia burn. The bio load of two fish in a one gallon is quite a lot. You would have to change the water daily in order to keep the bio load down. So being that they have been in there a week, the ammonia might be high.
There is a possibility it’s stress. Or possibly her own colour change? I really can’t be sure.
A one gallon is not ideal for one betta but it just isn’t doable at all for two. Even if they can’t get at each other being so close and only in .5 each will be too stressful for them and they will vulnerable to disease. 
Don’t feel bad for not getting the 3 gallon, you only know what you know. There is an entire market based on housing bettas in small containers. Petsmart doesn’t require that their staff have any real knowledge of fish and are often sold into that same idea that they can live this way. It’s not your fault and you have sought better information so you are doing great. 
One of the fish has to be removed from that tank. Personally I think that’s the most pressing issue. I’m not an expert tho so others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> It’s hard to say what the marks are from. To me the options could be a few things but I’m also no expert.
> it could be an injury from fighting, does it look like an open wound?
> it could be ammonia burn. The bio load of two fish in a one gallon is quite a lot. You would have to change the water daily in order to keep the bio load down. So being that they have been in there a week, the ammonia might be high.
> There is a possibility it’s stress. Or possibly her own colour change? I really can’t be sure.
> ...


No it doesn’t look like an open wound.. She’s also eating just fine that’s why I’m so confused! 😣😣 Next month I’ll go get our sink water tested (even though I’m using drinking water), a new tank and a lot more things for them. Thank you so much for trying to help me!! I also changed there water today too..


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> It’s hard to say what the marks are from. To me the options could be a few things but I’m also no expert.
> it could be an injury from fighting, does it look like an open wound?
> it could be ammonia burn. The bio load of two fish in a one gallon is quite a lot. You would have to change the water daily in order to keep the bio load down. So being that they have been in there a week, the ammonia might be high.
> There is a possibility it’s stress. Or possibly her own colour change? I really can’t be sure.
> ...


If one of the workers that day would have told me a 1 GALLON isn’t good enough for 2 bettas I would have got a bigger one! 😒 But it’s okay I ima use this 1 GALLON for breeding in the future.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for filling out the form.

There are many good and knowledgeable workers in pet stores. Unfortunately, there are also those only there to receive a paycheck. These fly by the seat of their pants when offering advice. And as BettaloverSara said, you only know what you know.

If you could get us some photos of her from the left and right sides it would help determine if she's color changing or this might be an injury. Do you have one of her left side before the mark?

If it does wind up being an injury you can add either Indian Almond Leaves or plain, decaffeinated Rooibos Tea. Both have mild antibacterial and antifungal properties and will help prevent either.

She's a cutie.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> If one of the workers that day would have told me a 1 GALLON isn’t good enough for 2 bettas I would have got a bigger one! 😒 But it’s okay I ima use this 1 GALLON for breeding in the future.


I mean, to be fair there is no size that is good for two bettas unless it’s all female haha.
I second the advice for the Indian almond leaf. What do you think is wrong with the tap water?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> If one of the workers that day would have told me a 1 GALLON isn’t good enough for 2 bettas I would have got a bigger one! 😒 But it’s okay I ima use this 1 GALLON for breeding in the future.


To be fair, no size is good for two bettas and that’s really what they should have told you. I second the recommendation for Indian almond leaf, you can get it on amazon. Best of luck! Breeding is tricky but there are a lot of threads on here about it that will be good for your research.


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you for filling out the form.
> 
> There are many good and knowledgeable workers in pet stores. Unfortunately, there are also those only there to receive a paycheck. These fly by the seat of their pants when offering advice. And as BettaloverSara said, you only know what you know.
> 
> ...


These are pictures I took now.. I changed there water today and I moved the filter to the male side and I notice a difference in the female betta in a good way! She started exploring a lot more and she’s letting her bottom part swim freely and not tucking them in. 😁 Thank you so much!! 💖


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did she have the fin damage when you first got her? If not, I'm thinking the red marks might be damage. Clean, warm water should fix. The IAL or Roobos would help as well.


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> To be fair, no size is good for two bettas and that’s really what they should have told you. I second the recommendation for Indian almond leaf, you can get it on amazon. Best of luck! Breeding is tricky but there are a lot of threads on here about it that will be good for your research.


I don’t think ima breed them anytime soon until I find out what’s wrong w/ her and get a bigger tank! 😣 I’ll look into the Indian almond leaf thank you so much!! 💖


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I don’t think ima breed them anytime soon until I find out what’s wrong w/ her and get a bigger tank! 😣 I’ll look into the Indian almond leaf thank you so much!! 💖


I was going to point out what @RussellTheShihTzu did about the fins. If her tail didn’t look like that when you got her than it looks like they’ve been fighting a bit.
sorry for the double post about the tank, I went to edit and I accidentally posted both. Bettas like really low flow water. The filter might have been too strong for her in a smaller space. Glad to hear she has perked up!


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> I was going to point out what @RussellTheShihTzu did about the fins. If her tail didn’t look like that when you got her than it looks like they’ve been fighting a bit.
> sorry for the double post about the tank, I went to edit and I accidentally posted both. Bettas like really low flow water. The filter might have been too strong for her in a smaller space. Glad to hear she has perked up!


I actually got her like that! 😊 The only thing that has changed is her face.. It’s okay haha. And yeah me too!!


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Did she have the fin damage when you first got her? If not, I'm thinking the red marks might be damage. Clean, warm water should fix. The IAL or Roobos would help as well.


I got her like that.. The only thing that has changed is her face. 😭 Thank you!


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Someone else might have already said this, but you can get your water tested for free at Petco.  
Also, if you can, They have a 2.2 gallon filtered tank for 27.99 https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/imagitarium-2-gallon-cumberland if you price match the online price. You should add a heater. Warning on this one and any tanks with filters; rinse it out, set it up, fill it, and plug it in without fish so you can check how strong the flow is. Males especially have trouble with anything but low flow. My friend has this exact one and her male happens to love it, but it's good to check. There's also the (slight) chance of receiving a bad filter, especially with cheaper end brands, so if you smell anything funny or you see smoke, return it immediately. 

If that's too much, I recommend their 1.5 gallon (not the .5 gallon) EZ care, which I have  https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/marina-betta-aquarium-blue-ez-care-plus-kit - It's just 17.99. It is fairly small though, so I would probably recommend it for a very small female, or a temporary solution just so you could separate them until you can get a 3 gallon. It's super easy to do 25% water changes with the flow through design, but it doesn't come with a filter or heater (though with good water changes, some betta keepers argue you don't need a filter) I do a 25% water change with mine every other day and a 100% every other week, but that may not be perfect, there are lots of forums on this site for water changes. A note of caution with this particular tank, if a small piece of gravel gets stuck in the filter system, it can empty your whole tank. Mine seems to have a safety catch where it won't let me empty the tank below 25%, but there is a chance. I do have this tank though, and I like it decently (I'm primarily using it temporarily because my female has a "nemo" fin that I'm hoping will grow out. Once it does I hope to get a 2 or 3 gallon)

Also, Ideally you want 1 gallon per inch of fish ... so with 2 bettas in your one gallon, you should probably do 25 % changes every day and 100% every week, but that's a lot of work for you and it can be stressful for them. 

I've also heard pretty good things about this walmart aquarium https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-1-5-Gallon-Cube-Aquarium-Starter-Kit/10291810 from what I understand (second hand knowledge) you can adjust the flow speed of the filter (could be I have the wrong walmart tank)

Good luck! I'm fairly new to bettas too (though I worked at a good pet store for a while and our aquatics experts really knew their stuff). It can be overwhelming, but then I look over at my super friendly girl (Tonks) and she makes me smile, so I'm plowing ahead. This forum has also been super awesome, people here are so helpful and friendly. Sorry for the long post xD


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> No it doesn’t look like an open wound.. She’s also eating just fine that’s why I’m so confused! 😣😣 Next month I’ll go get our sink water tested (even though I’m using drinking water), a new tank and a lot more things for them. Thank you so much for trying to help me!! I also changed there water today too..


Instead of getting the water from your sink tested. You should get the tank water tested.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Anastasia3rd said:


> Someone else might have already said this, but you can get your water tested for free at Petco.
> Also, if you can, They have a 2.2 gallon filtered tank for 27.99 https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/imagitarium-2-gallon-cumberland if you price match the online price. You should add a heater. Warning on this one and any tanks with filters; rinse it out, set it up, fill it, and plug it in without fish so you can check how strong the flow is. Males especially have trouble with anything but low flow. My friend has this exact one and her male happens to love it, but it's good to check. There's also the (slight) chance of receiving a bad filter, especially with cheaper end brands, so if you smell anything funny or you see smoke, return it immediately.
> 
> If that's too much, I recommend their 1.5 gallon (not the .5 gallon) EZ care, which I have  https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/marina-betta-aquarium-blue-ez-care-plus-kit - It's just 17.99. It is fairly small though, so I would probably recommend it for a very small female, or a temporary solution just so you could separate them until you can get a 3 gallon. It's super easy to do 25% water changes with the flow through design, but it doesn't come with a filter or heater (though with good water changes, some betta keepers argue you don't need a filter) I do a 25% water change with mine every other day and a 100% every other week, but that may not be perfect, there are lots of forums on this site for water changes. A note of caution with this particular tank, if a small piece of gravel gets stuck in the filter system, it can empty your whole tank. Mine seems to have a safety catch where it won't let me empty the tank below 25%, but there is a chance. I do have this tank though, and I like it decently (I'm primarily using it temporarily because my female has a "nemo" fin that I'm hoping will grow out. Once it does I hope to get a 2 or 3 gallon)
> ...


Your other ideas are good but the ez.care is not a good tank and was the demise of one my my female bettas. Petsmart has a 3.5 gallon filtered I use for 15$ on sale right now. Nothing but great in my eyes for that tank.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I don’t think ima breed them anytime soon until I find out what’s wrong w/ her and get a bigger tank! 😣 I’ll look into the Indian almond leaf thank you so much!! 💖


This is probably a good idea. Even if you get another bigger tank, two betta's wont cut it. They like to have their own space and will fight. Betta's like their space and unless you can provide a huge tank, they will get territorial and fight each other. 2 3.5 gallon tanks in good, 2 5 gallons is even better. I would recommend no smaller than 3 gallons, and preferably 5. I understand not all people could house 2, 5 gallon tanks. When two betta's are around each other you will see them flare up (you can even see them do it at their reflection) If you see them doing this it is a sign of aggression. I attached a picture of a betta flaring. If they had a 1 gallon, that is way to small without it being split. Try to get them both a new tank asap, and you will see them perk up. The more waste a fish produces, the more ammonia in the water which can kill the fish. So 2 fish in a 1 gallon will make it very concentrated. Also being next to each other like that can cause them to glare, which makes stress go up as well. So please. Get your pets a nice bigger tank.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> These are pictures I took now.. I changed there water today and I moved the filter to the male side and I notice a difference in the female betta in a good way! She started exploring a lot more and she’s letting her bottom part swim freely and not tucking them in. 😁 Thank you so much!! 💖
> 
> View attachment 1024046
> 
> ...


The reason she wasn't exploring was probably because the filter is too strong and is pushing alot on her when she swims down.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I don’t think ima breed them anytime soon until I find out what’s wrong w/ her and get a bigger tank! 😣 I’ll look into the Indian almond leaf thank you so much!! 💖


I also wouldn't breed them till you have a bit more experience with the betta's you have! you'll need a big tank for all the fry!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I also wouldn't breed them till you have a bit more experience with the betta's you have! you'll need a big tank for all the fry!











How To Breed Betta Fish: Expert Step By Step Guide


Want to know how to successfully breed healthy and desirable betta fish? Follow this step-by-step guide to learn the best tricks and tips.




modestfish.com


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

aidan_1549 said:


> Instead of getting the water from your sink tested. You should get the tank water tested.


She's using drinking water and is going to get her tap water tested to see if it's okay to use.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Your other ideas are good but the ez.care is not a good tank and was the demise of one my my female bettas. Petsmart has a 3.5 gallon filtered I use for 15$ on sale right now. Nothing but great in my eyes for that tank.


I'm sorry to hear that, did it "drain out"? I'm using it right now temporarily, and like I said mine seems to have a safety measure. I would never use the half gallon, and I think their newer models have improved. I certainly don't think it's the best tank; it's a bit small, "cheap", and hard to modify, but I think if you use big enough gravel and aren't gone for too long it's fine. Draining is definitely a risk factor, but I also know way more people for whom that didn't happen. Good input though, I definitely agree that a 3 gallon with filter from a reputable company would be best 

Could you share the link for your three gallon? And how strong of a flow does it have? I'm researching my upgrade options for when my female is ready for a filtered tank (she has one badly damaged pectoral fin, that's why she's in the ez care right now) - Heater for 1.5 Gallon 2020


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Anastasia3rd said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, did it "drain out"? I'm using it right now temporarily, and like I said mine seems to have a safety measure. I would never use the half gallon, and I think their newer models have improved. I certainly don't think it's the best tank; it's a bit small, "cheap", and hard to modify, but I think if you use big enough gravel and aren't gone for too long it's fine. Draining is definitely a risk factor, but I also know way more people for whom that didn't happen. Good input though, I definitely agree that a 3 gallon with filter from a reputable company would be best
> 
> Could you share the link for your three gallon? And how strong of a flow does it have? I'm researching my upgrade options for when my female is ready for a filtered tank (she has one badly damaged pectoral fin, that's why she's in the ez care right now) - Heater for 1.5 Gallon 2020


How’s she doing now?


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> How’s she doing now?


Heater for 1.5 Gallon 2020 - You can follow Tonks' story here


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey there! Do you plan on breeding in general or breeding them together?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

How is she now?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

I know this is necro post but any updates past this point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I know this is necro post but any updates past this point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aidan_1549 said:


> I know this is necro post but any updates past this point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! 💖 The female betta actually passed away.. 😔 It wasn’t sick though. I figure out it was because of my male betta!! I had a glass separating them but he was determined to find a way to get to her side and attack her all the time until she died..


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> Hi!  The female betta actually passed away..  It wasn’t sick though. I figure out it was because of my male betta!! I had a glass separating them but he was determined to find a way to get to her side and attack her all the time until she died..


Did you ever get a new tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Did you ever get a new tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did! 😁 I have a 10 GALLON now with a lot of live plants and the plants are growing sooo much!!


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> Yes I did!  I have a 10 GALLON now with a lot of live plants and the plants are growing sooo much!!


Wow that's great! If you want to do 2 bettas don't get a clear glass, get a plastic.one with holes in it. Best for bettas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Wow that's great! If you want to do 2 bettas don't get a clear glass, get a plastic.one with holes in it. Best for bettas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh okay that’s good to know! 😁 My cousin actually have like 10 male bettas living together in a big tank and they get along just fine.. She said it’s harder to home females bettas together because there more aggressive.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> Oh okay that’s good to know!  My cousin actually have like 10 male bettas living together in a big tank and they get along just fine.. She said it’s harder to home females bettas together because there more aggressive.


It's actually the other way around. Female sorority tanks are the main thing, males are what can't be housed together but that's interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> It's actually the other way around. Female sorority tanks are the main thing, males are what can't be housed together but that's interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you need a big tank to do a sorority with, like 20- more and at least 5 to curb anger. And I'm not calling your cousin wrong I know of people who have had males together work, but maybe your cousin meant females.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> It's actually the other way around. Female sorority tanks are the main thing, males are what can't be housed together but that's interesting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No there males haha that’s why I was so amazed when she told me because what I’ve seen online is that female bettas could go together! Not males. She actually have a Instagram dedicated to her fishes if you wanna go check it out!! 😁 It’s _fishdiary 💖


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

I know you said you were interested in breeding your bettas. But they produce a good amount of babies and the male has to stay in the breeding tank with the female away after breeding as they will eat the eggs. And you need to make sure the bettas are from families where you know the family tree for illness, deformity so petco is not always the best or pet smart as you don't know the parent bettas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I know you said you were interested in breeding your bettas. But they produce a good amount of babies and the male has to stay in the breeding tank with the female away after breeding as they will eat the eggs. And you need to make sure the bettas are from families where you know the family tree for illness, deformity so petco is not always the best or pet smart as you don't know the parent bettas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually don’t wanna breed my male betta anymore after what happened... But thank you for the information! 💖 One of my guppies gave birth like last week!! And I believe I have two more female guppies that are pregnant haha.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I actually don’t wanna breed my male betta anymore after what happened... But thank you for the information!  One of my guppies gave birth like last week!! And I believe I have two more female guppies that are pregnant haha.


Make sure you have room for it! Are your guppies with the betta? They should do ok just watch out for fins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Make sure you have room for it! Are your guppies with the betta? They should do ok just watch out for fins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do I actually have 4 tanks now lol.. 😂 Yeah my guppies are w/ my betta! 💖 Everyone is doing great and thriving!! I only had a problem when I had 4 male guppies they kept nipping at each other for some reason so I had to give away 3 and keep 1.. Now everyone is happy! Haha.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Housing 10 male bettas together is a bloodbath waiting to happen. It’s not an if it’s going to happen but when. “Just fine” to us doesn’t mean “just fine to them. That’s an extremely stressful environment for all of them and they will all die prematurely


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Housing 10 male bettas together is a bloodbath waiting to happen. It’s not an if it’s going to happen but when. “Just fine” to us doesn’t mean “just fine to them. That’s an extremely stressful environment for all of them and they will all die prematurely


Yeah, I looked at the Instagram page and they all had ripped up fins, you should tell your cousin to house them separately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Yeah, I looked at the Instagram page and they all had ripped up fins, you should tell your cousin to house them separately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aidan_1549 said:


> Yeah, I looked at the Instagram page and they all had ripped up fins, you should tell your cousin to house them separately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They all didn’t have ripped up fins... She’s a stay at home mom so she’s able to keep a close eye on them! I feel like if she felt like they couldn’t go together she would have separated them because she has more than one tanks. I don’t wanna tell her how to raise her bettas especially when she didn’t go around asking for help... I hope you guys understand!! Thank you.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> They all didn’t have ripped up fins... She’s a stay at home mom so she’s able to keep a close eye on them! I feel like if she felt like they couldn’t go together she would have separated them because she has more than one tanks. I don’t wanna tell her how to raise her bettas especially when she didn’t go around asking for help... I hope you guys understand!! Thank you.


I just have 2 photos to mention, goldfish can’t go with bettas very well. Can you at least tell us the size of tank she has them all in.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I just have 2 photos to mention, goldfish can’t go with bettas very well. Can you at least tell us the size of tank she has them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


75 GALLON TANK.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> I just have 2 photos to mention, goldfish can’t go with bettas very well. Can you at least tell us the size of tank she has them all in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t know, I would get the opinion of a mod, @RussellTheShihTzu ; or @Veloran 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> 75 GALLON TANK.


I’m sorry, I know this is not your fault but I’m just worried about the well being of your cousins fish, I’ve looked at her Instagram and I saw some of them have ripped up fins, sometimes they won’t even fight until night time. You can ask them to look at this thread so we can help, people here on the forums are here to help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

This goes beyond the point of education. Some people truly care about the health and happiness of the fish in their care. Others only care about what looks nice in the tank. The latter will spend a lot of money replacing fish but insisting it works fine, while the former will have successful tanks whose inhabitants will live full lives.
It is common knowledge to pretty much everyone, fish keeper or not, that you can’t put male bettas together. The person doing it knows this. I’m not going to have an argument about how “fine” it is. It’s cruel, plain and simple and if that’s fine for you than I can’t educate you otherwise.
That being said I don’t think it’s appropriate to be posting the cousins Instagram.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> No there males haha that’s why I was so amazed when she told me because what I’ve seen online is that female bettas could go together! Not males. She actually have a Instagram dedicated to her fishes if you wanna go check it out!!  It’s _fishdiary


She posted it originally, here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> She posted it originally, here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I meant was if she doesn’t feel comfortable talking to her cousin about it than she probably shouldn’t be posting it on a betta fish forum for people to see and be angry about.
Unless in very close quarters what usually happens with bettas is they scrap for a bit and then retreat. It isn’t always fight to the death in plain sight. However, they know each other is there even if there is plenty of places to hide. They are under extreme stress which leaves them open to disease. They will fight to death one day. Likely one or two at a time so your cousin won’t understand that it’s her tank conditions and not some random fish death. There is absolutely fighting going on. You cannot look at that blue betta and say otherwise. I won’t even bother commenting on the goldfish on top of it all.
Telling people that this aquarium is working because disaster hasn’t struck yet is like telling people it’s ok to drive drunk because you’ve done it and never been in an accident. If she made the Instagram to “prove” that all these fish can live together, she’s not doing a good job.


----------



## Kellyluuv (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> What I meant was if she doesn’t feel comfortable talking to her cousin about it than she probably shouldn’t be posting it on a betta fish forum for people to see and be angry about.
> Unless in very close quarters what usually happens with bettas is they scrap for a bit and then retreat. It isn’t always fight to the death in plain sight. However, they know each other is there even if there is plenty of places to hide. They are under extreme stress which leaves them open to disease. They will fight to death one day. Likely one or two at a time so your cousin won’t understand that it’s her tank conditions and not some random fish death. There is absolutely fighting going on. You cannot look at that blue betta and say otherwise. I won’t even bother commenting on the goldfish on top of it all.
> Telling people that this aquarium is working because disaster hasn’t struck yet is like telling people it’s ok to drive drunk because you’ve done it and never been in an accident.


I never said I don’t feel comfortable talking about this to her but it’s HER TANK she wasn’t seeking help.. It was my fault for mentioning her all in general. If something does happen to her bettas I’m pretty sure she’ll learn from it and not do it again!! People make mistakes. I made a mistake once and learned from it.. And that’s why I’m not trying to breed my male betta anymore!


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Kellyluuv said:


> I never said I don’t feel comfortable talking about this to her but it’s HER TANK she wasn’t seeking help.. It was my fault for mentioning her all in general. If something does happen to her bettas I’m pretty sure she’ll learn from it and not do it again!! People make mistakes. I made a mistake once and learned from it.. And that’s why I’m not trying to breed my male betta anymore!


If you really think it’s a mistake you should maybe show her this forum. Her fish look rough. I am not usually one to judge but it’s definitely not going as well as she thinks it is. I hope that she starts doing the right thing with her fish.


----------

